# Is it me? !!!



## gypo (Sep 10, 2021)

Parked up today at a spot we frequent, basically a rural car park that allows vans.
Other than another car in here there was no other vehicles until a coach built pulled in then parked 3 foot from the side of me with there habitation door right next to our window!! With the door open and them chatting sh*t.
Grrrrrrr :/


----------



## REC (Sep 10, 2021)

Irritating, isn't it? We stayed in a lovely site in Bury last week, several fields and lots of secluded spots and a caravan decided to squeeze in next to us and park their car about two foot from our windscreen. Luckily, we went out that evening so parked in a different spot on our return...they were very chatty and did ask if we moved as they were too close....we just said we didn't want to disturb them with our radio! 
I am sure they worked it out.....really


----------



## gypo (Sep 10, 2021)

I think some people just have no social radar/skills 
I’m always up early so I’ll probably have to start the van up at 6 In the morning to just to make sure it’s warmed up properly


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 10, 2021)

gypo said:


> Parked up today at a spot we frequent, basically a rural car park that allows vans.
> Other than another car in here there was no other vehicles until a coach built pulled in then parked 3 foot from the side of me with there habitation door right next to our window!! With the door open and them chatting sh*t.
> Grrrrrrr :/


Sadly 'They walk amongst us' 

It's the main reason I hate people.... 
They just won't stay away from me, 
I had one utter bell end follow me round Sango sands camp site causing me to move several times.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 10, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Sadly 'They walk amongst us'
> 
> It's the main reason I hate people....
> They just won't stay away from me,
> I had one utter bell end follow me round Sango sands camp site causing me to move several times.


Shave your legs and put some lippy on.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 10, 2021)

gypo said:


> Parked up today at a spot we frequent, basically a rural car park that allows vans.
> Other than another car in here there was no other vehicles until a coach built pulled in then parked 3 foot from the side of me with there habitation door right next to our window!! With the door open and them chatting sh*t.
> Grrrrrrr :/


Just go sit outside your van and cough like your dying apologise then say you can’t taste your food either.


----------



## witzend (Sep 10, 2021)

gypo said:


> I think some people just have no social radar/skills
> I’m always up early so I’ll probably have to start the van up at 6 In the morning to just to make sure it’s warmed up properly


I'd set the alarm and get up earlier than that


----------



## alcam (Sep 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Shave your legs and put some lippy on.


Think that was the problem , maybe the sussies were a bit ott


----------



## barryd (Sep 11, 2021)

Yes its extremely annoying but the secret is to become so undesirable nobody wants to park anywhere near you.   Become the Yobbo Traveller!  Good tips are to leave a guitar on your seat outside, change your Wifi hotspot (this really is mine) to "Mad Axe Murderer" or just go for the whole Gypsy camp look.  I guarantee. No neighbours.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 11, 2021)

barryd said:


> Yes its extremely annoying but the secret is to become so undesirable nobody wants to park anywhere near you.   Become the Yobbo Traveller!  Good tips are to leave a guitar on your seat outside, change your Wifi hotspot (this really is mine) to "Mad Axe Murderer" or just go for the whole Gypsy camp look.  I guarantee. No neighbours.


Or simply have a dog that barks at anything that moves.


----------



## alcam (Sep 11, 2021)

barryd said:


> Yes its extremely annoying but the secret is to become so undesirable nobody wants to park anywhere near you.   Become the Yobbo Traveller!  Good tips are to leave a guitar on your seat outside, change your Wifi hotspot (this really is mine) to "Mad Axe Murderer" or just go for the whole Gypsy camp look.  I guarantee. No neighbours.


 *BAGPIPE REHEARSALS 10pm *sign works quite well too . Not sure why


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 11, 2021)

My dear old late dad had the right idea.... 

Chopping the legs/head off a roadkill pheasant with an axe on a table outside his caravan.... 

He hadn't clocked the site owners pen of rare breed chickens further up the field... 

His nearest neighbours did though and notified the site owner of what was, going on thinking dad had snaffled one of the fancy chickens.... 

Thankfully the site owner saw the funny side.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sep 11, 2021)

barryd said:


> Yes its extremely annoying but the secret is to become so undesirable nobody wants to park anywhere near you.   Become the Yobbo Traveller!  Good tips are to leave a guitar on your seat outside, change your Wifi hotspot (this really is mine) to "Mad Axe Murderer" or just go for the whole Gypsy camp look.  I guarantee. No neighbours.




We put a washing line up at Cromarty once as we'd done a wash and it was steaming the van up, we did get a lot of looks from dog walkers, but you are seriously taking the wee mate if that's wilding


----------



## barryd (Sep 11, 2021)

We had an elderly couple come and park next to us in their motorhome the other night.  To be fair they never parked on top of us but they came over and said "Would you mind if we parked next to you, this is our first ever time wild camping".   Five years they had been motorhoming and I guess it just must have been really bad luck for them that they chose to break their Wilding cherry parked next to the "Mad Axe Murderer". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I didnt have the heart to switch the Hot Spot on.


----------



## barryd (Sep 11, 2021)

Pudsey Bear said:


> We put a washing line up at Cromarty once as we'd done a wash and it was steaming the van up, we did get a lot of looks from dog walkers, but you are seriously taking the wee mate if that's wilding



Actually thats one of the better pitches on the Aire at Lac de Laouzes in the Tarn mountains in the south of France.  I just turned it into a pikey camp.  Cracking aire that if you have a boat with you.


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 11, 2021)

We really get our naughty heads on when someone parks to close. Washing up Kareoke, hang out my big knickers and Ron’s dish cloth pants. Put the party lights on proper disco  
No after being a bit rude to one foreigner in Scotland years ago we are now friendly, but often they are not friendly back, after all that waving on the road as well !!!


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sep 11, 2021)

Park next to me at your peril.


I did consider putting a big pool speaker under the floor of the van and playing really loud GSD barking every few minutes until they took the hint, got the speakers already, just need the barking.


----------



## maingate (Sep 11, 2021)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Park next to me at your peril.
> 
> 
> I did consider putting a big pool speaker under the floor of the van and playing really loud GSD barking every few minutes until they took the hint, got the speakers already, just need the barking.


I did park near to you in a layby in Glencoe (next to the Clachaig Inn) but you had all the blinds drawn and a blanket across the front screen. This was about 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sep 11, 2021)

You should have knocked on the door, the gun will have been loaded  


I don't think we have ever parked in Glencoe, to be honest, we do visit that tool shop garage each time though, and eat in the big pub on the main drag.


----------



## maingate (Sep 11, 2021)

Pudsey Bear said:


> You should have knocked on the door, the gun will have been loaded
> 
> 
> I don't think we have ever parked in Glencoe, to be honest, we do visit that tool shop garage each time though, and eat in the big pub on the main drag.


I would never have knocked on your door Kev. That's because you are highly visible on various forums but remain invisible in real life. I knew what van you had and where you were from your forum posts on another forum. BTW, the Clachaig Inn is not in the Town of Glencoe, it is on the road through Glencoe.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 12, 2021)

maingate said:


> I would never have knocked on your door Kev. That's because you are highly visible on various forums but remain invisible in real life. I knew what van you had and where you were from your forum posts on another forum. BTW, the Clachaig Inn is not in the Town of Glencoe, it is on the road through Glencoe.



I've parked at the Inn Jim (with permission) as well as at the Red Squirrel site.

Is the layby close enough for a walk to the pub?


----------



## maingate (Sep 12, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I've parked at the Inn Jim (with permission) as well as at the Red Squirrel site.
> 
> Is the layby close enough for a walk to the pub?


Yes Rob, it is just a few minutes walk through the woods behind the layby (there is a footbridge over the Burn). We have also parked at the Inn but we asked first because we fancied a meal and some music. It was a really good night, the live music and the food were both good.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 12, 2021)

maingate said:


> Yes Rob, it is just a few minutes walk through the woods behind the layby (there is a footbridge over the Burn). We have also parked at the Inn but we asked first because we fancied a meal and some music. It was a really good night, the live music and the food were both good.



Thanks Jim, yes I've been there on a music night and had the food - all good.

Ta mate.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sep 12, 2021)

maingate said:


> I would never have knocked on your door Kev. That's because you are highly visible on various forums but remain invisible in real life. I knew what van you had and where you were from your forum posts on another forum. BTW, the Clachaig Inn is not in the Town of Glencoe, it is on the road through Glencoe.


Hmm, odd things to say, I've never had a stalker before, a bit creepy to be honest, but most of us are invisible in real life, I did have different names on forums and still do on a couple, but decided it would be better if it was the same on all, and kept to Pudsey as that is where I lived but I have met a few forum members and spoken to more on the phone, even though I am not very gregarious by nature though so tend to avoid meeting others which is why I don't do meets etc.

I didn't say the pub was in Glencoe.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sep 12, 2021)

maingate said:


> I did park near to you in a layby in Glencoe (next to the Clachaig Inn) but you had all the blinds drawn and a blanket across the front screen. This was about 4 or 5 years ago.


Must have been someone else, we have never had a blanket across the screen on any van, and on looking at the road past the Clachaig inn I'm sure we have never stopped on it but may have driven through it a few times, we also have plenty of places stored in Scotland so rarely need to stop in laybys.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 12, 2021)

Oh what a friendly lot you are, park away from me, don't make eye contact, don't talk to me, you will be well stuffed if you come to Ireland cause we never shut up and are a pack on nosey barstewarts, well that enuff about me.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sep 12, 2021)

Less Richard Craniums in Ireland when we were there, salt of the wassaname., some pissed up idiot did knock on our van door once in Scotland, said he knew me, I told him to do one but less politely.


----------

